# zcav - Any way to make it faster?



## theeldest (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm using zcav to benchmark my 1.2TB RAID5 setup. 

It's probably going to take more than 2.5 hours. Does anyone know of a way to make zcav go faster? I don't care how quickly I can read *every single* block. Just an estimate for a zone would do.


----------

